# new lure with pec fin detail



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

tried a way to get the pec fins to flair out at rest on this lure. looks pretty cool. doubt that the fish care one way or another. 8", 5 ozs. s.s.










also made a baby flounder for a guy. 7", 4 oz, s.s.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is just amazing stuff, John. My wife looked at the first video and said, "That's a fish, isn't it?"


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Your attention to detail amazes me every time. You must have TONS of patience to sort those swimmers out.


----------

